
A Search Engine for the Internet’s Dirty Secrets - kawera
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/544191/a-search-engine-for-the-internets-dirty-secrets/
======
beamatronic
Looks like a great effort. Appears that you can use it 5 times before you have
to create an account. One enhancement might be to "Lookup my ip address" but
it is provided on the page so you can easily copy and paste it.

